# Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to cl

## tiandrey

I get this message each time i run something using opengl. 

```

[ root /home/tia ] # glxgears

Failed to initialize TTM buffer manager.  Falling back to classic.

288 frames in 5.0 seconds = 57.585 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.487 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.487 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.487 FPS

298 frames in 5.0 seconds = 59.490 FPS

```

As you can see, the graphical output is very slow. How to fix this problem?

I am using xorg-server-1.5.2, git-sources-2.6.28-rc2_r3, xf86-video-intel-2.5.0

----------

## szczerb

Then to get GEM working you need a newer mesa and libdrm form the "x11" overlay. Install layman and read the message and you'll be fine.

BTW. There is a long topic "Getting intels GEM" or similar in the destkop forum. And that's the place to continue this problem - read it first.

----------

## tiandrey

thanks

----------

## dmpogo

 *tiandrey wrote:*   

> I get this message each time i run something using opengl. 
> 
> ```
> 
> [ root /home/tia ] # glxgears
> ...

 

If you don't want to go to GEm at this stage, you can try to recompile Mesa-7.2 with TTM

following advice at the end of this discussion

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-706953-start-25.html

----------

## tiandrey

Well, i've used this guide. now i have:

```

( tia ~ ) $ glxgears 

1445 frames in 5.0 seconds = 288.914 FPS

1484 frames in 5.0 seconds = 296.712 FPS

1479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 295.732 FPS

```

I had the same result with disabled dri and enabled gem. What do i do wrong?

P.S. sorry for my poor english

----------

## szczerb

What graphics hardware are you using?

----------

## dmpogo

 *tiandrey wrote:*   

> Well, i've used this guide. now i have:
> 
> ```
> 
> ( tia ~ ) $ glxgears 
> ...

 

That is exactly what I am getting (and was getting 60 fps) on intel hardware, yes.

I never thought GEM means disabling DRI ?

----------

## szczerb

It doesn't. You probably got 60fps because you had sync-to-vblank enabled and your refresh rate is 60Hz. emerge driconf to disable it.

----------

## dmpogo

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> It doesn't. You probably got 60fps because you had sync-to-vblank enabled and your refresh rate is 60Hz. emerge driconf to disable it.

 

And here we come to my problem that driconf does not work for my intel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-713586-highlight-.html

----------

## szczerb

Wel....works for me. Although I'm using either tuxonice sources or vanilla. From what I understand you had to add some custom patches to get TTM, right? Maybe that's your problem....

----------

## dmpogo

 *szczerb wrote:*   

> Wel....works for me. Although I'm using either tuxonice sources or vanilla. From what I understand you had to add some custom patches to get TTM, right? Maybe that's your problem....

 

I used ~amd64 2.6.26-r1 until yesterday when I switched to 2.6.27-r2 with the same effect.

TTM is not much of a paches - just add one include file and recompile mesa-7.2 with TTM enabled.

I'll try to recompile it again, but I am pretty sure the problem existed before. Actually I had googleearth claiming that

it does not see 3D capable card, but I ignored it at the time as being 32bit linked against emul libraries.

Actually, I need to see if anything, beside glxinfo and glxgears can use dri on this card.

----------

## tiandrey

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

> I never thought GEM means disabling DRI ?

 

Yes, of cource, I said a stupid thing. I wanted to say "With software rendering enabled"

----------

## tiandrey

I downgraded to xorg-server-1.4.2, xf86-video-intel-2.4.2-r3, mesa 7.0.3-r1 (i patched the ebuild to disable i915tex, because it's compilation fails for me) and libdrm-2.3.1

```

( tia ~ ) $ glxgears

5339 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1067.735 FPS

5868 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1173.600 FPS

```

----------

## szczerb

And what intel card are you using?

----------

## tiandrey

Intel X3100 (965GM)

----------

## Hawklad

 *tiandrey wrote:*   

> I downgraded to xorg-server-1.4.2, xf86-video-intel-2.4.2-r3, mesa 7.0.3-r1 (i patched the ebuild to disable i915tex, because it's compilation fails for me) and libdrm-2.3.1
> 
> ```
> 
> ( tia ~ ) $ glxgears
> ...

 

That worked from my Intel X3100 also, thanks.  I had to downgrade xf86-input-* drivers as well but now I'm getting ~900FPS again.  It'll be nice when GEM is fully implemented, though.

----------

## dmpogo

 *tiandrey wrote:*   

> I downgraded to xorg-server-1.4.2, xf86-video-intel-2.4.2-r3, mesa 7.0.3-r1 (i patched the ebuild to disable i915tex, because it's compilation fails for me) and libdrm-2.3.1
> 
> ```
> 
> ( tia ~ ) $ glxgears
> ...

 

Well, I guess this set of drivers still has TTM enabled and does not sync glxgears to VBLANK by default.

----------

